# R58 tripping my fuse box regularly



## GingerBen

Hi all,

Posted about this before and it turned out that some overly casual filling of the water tank was the culprit that time. However I've had the back and sides off and there is no sign of water on the base of the machine or anywhere else that it shouldn't be, as best as I can see anyway.

Wondering if anybody has experienced this sort of issue with an R58 to see if it's a simple part fix or something I can do before I go to the hassle of trying to find somebody to take a proper look at it.

It seems to trip a couple of minutes after I turn it on, possibly when the boilers kick in? It's worth noting that it doesn't always happen but it is happening more often than not at the moment, leading me to believe it's a part failing or lose wire somewhere.

Many thanks,

Ben


----------



## spoxehub

What's it tripping? The socket breaker or the main breaker?


----------



## GingerBen

spoxehub said:


> What's it tripping? The socket breaker or the main breaker?


The RCD is the one that trips - lights, the cooker, TV etc all go when it trips


----------



## DavecUK

Always important to know if it's breaking from an RCD Tripping or over-current (it can indicate the likelyhood of a particular type of fault.



> It seems to trip a couple of minutes after I turn it on, possibly when the boilers kick in? It's worth noting that it doesn't always happen but it is happening more often than not at the moment, leading me to believe it's a part failing or lose wire somewhere.


A loose wire will cause overcurrent and that would trip the breaker not the RCD, as there would not generally be a current imbalance e.g. leakage to earth.

The clue is trips RCD in a few minutes....what are the key things happening in the first few minutes.

1. The heating element has full power and is expanding

2. The water is heating up and expanding

3. The metalwork of the machine, boiler and pipework is heating up and expanding (slower than the water)

For the above

1. The heating element could be faulty and shorting to earth, usually they get worse and worse and fail faster and faster...this will cause RCD to trip

2. The pressure is building due to water expansion, but the metalwork hasn't fully expanded first, leaks (that close up later) are common in the first few minutes. It could be leaking on the the heating element terminals and allowing a short to earth, onto a component...basically anwhere where there is a joint in the pressurised brew circuit, including the heating element

An electric component is going faulty and shorting to earth during the warmup (or a wiring fault has developed), probably the least likely cause, unless it's a heating element. So the simpler reasons above should be checked worse. To do this you need a Screwdriver, Torch and time. Take case off and when machine is completely cold e.g. after overnight. Switch on and observe carefully.


----------



## GingerBen

Thanks Dave I'll have a look tomorrow and see if I can see anything untoward


----------



## spoxehub

GingerBen said:


> Thanks Dave I'll have a look tomorrow and see if I can see anything untoward


How did you get on?


----------



## ajohn

If some one is stuck with a problem like this these actually work.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VC60B-Digital-Insulation-Resistance-Tester-Megger-MegOhm-Meter-250-500-1000V-UK/153267501429?hash=item23af747975:g:qJEAAOSwT2Bb8pT3:rk:54f:0

John

-


----------



## GingerBen

spoxehub said:


> How did you get on?


seems to be working fine at the moment. I found a very small bit of water inside the case so dried that

up and since then it's been working fine.


----------



## GingerBen

So the problem has reappeared. I turned it on this morning at breakfast time and it tripped after about 3 minutes. Tried it again this afternoon and all is well.

Main differend is the lack of other appliances on this afternoon. This morning the toaster was on, radio, kettle etc. Could this be the cause?


----------



## espressotechno

Disconnect all the other appliances & switch the R58 on. Then add one appliance at a time until the RCD trips: The last one added may be the culprit.

It may be worthwhile checking the 13A plug wiring on the other appliances.


----------



## 9719

I'd be thinking about getting a qualified electrician in before anything nasty occurs, get it fixed once and for all, then sleep more easily.


----------



## IvoH

I had the same problem, never suspected the Rocket to be the cause because it never happened at the same time I was using the machine. In my case a leaking boiler was the cause, the water spillage reached the electronic parts later and then caused the current problem. Boiler had to be replaced.


----------

